# Cattleya Carl Hauserman



## tomp (Apr 29, 2022)

Do you like classic old alba Catts?
This 1964 Hauserman cross of Bob Betts x Diane Sato should make you smile.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2022)

That’s really nice! Lovely shape.
David


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 29, 2022)

This is exactly my taste, absolutely stunning! Great form and it looks huge! Your greenhouse must smell wonderful!


----------



## tomp (Apr 29, 2022)

NEslipper said:


> This is exactly my taste, absolutely stunning! Great form and it looks huge! Your greenhouse must smell wonderful!


Yes it does depending on whose blooming when


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2022)

beautiful


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 30, 2022)

Perfectly lovely!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2022)

What a shape!


----------

